# Assault Horizon



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

For the air combat fans, Ace combat AH looks very different from the norm.

The major new gameplay feature is a system called "Close-range Assault", which aims to increase the intensity and bring the action closer to the player, without the feeling of "shooting at faraway dots" commonly seen in flight games. In the game, it is named "Dogfight Mode" for air-to-air battles and "Air Strike Mode" for air-to-ground targets. They are entirely optional. To initiate Dogfight Mode, the player taps LB+RB on the Xbox 360 and L2+R2 on the PS3 when they have gotten close enough to the plane they are targeting. Air Strike Mode is initiated by pressing the same buttons at specific points around the map.

Also new to the series are attack helicopter missions, stealth bomber missions, and levels where you control a Black Hawk door gunner and AC-130.
A new multiplayer mode called "Capital Conquest" involves two teams of 8 vs. 8 where each team takes turns either defending or attacking a world capital, such as Paris and Washington, D.C.. In this mode fighters, attack helicopters, and bombers can fly together simultaneously. Each type of aircraft will have its advantages and disadvantages, having specific roles in the battlefield.


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm liking the look of this. Always been a fan for the AC series so i'll put this down on the wish list of new games.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

A decent helicopter sim has been missing for ages I used to love playing "Wings of the Apache" looks like I'll be getting this


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Apache game play


----------

